# Acculturati.



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

ecco, scrivete qui, tutto quello che vi pare così che io, e forse altri, possa leggere ed imparare, conoscere, comprendere.


grazie da adesso, grazie di tutto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, scrivete qui, tutto quello che vi pare così che io, e forse altri, possa leggere ed imparare, conoscere, comprendere.
> 
> 
> grazie da adesso, grazie di tutto.


che si dovrebbe scrivere? Citazioni, poesie, aforismi oppure vorresti che fossero imbastite serie(????) discussioni culturali?


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Citazione da Rabarbaro:
"La fiducia non è la follia che ti fa ridere guardando il fondo della bottiglia vuota, con la testa leggera e gli occhi che sembrano grossi come palloni, quando ciondoli su un divano vuoto e chiedi all'attaccapanni di tagliarti la frangetta più corta dell'altra volta". 
Tutte le sfumature, tutti gli accordi Pantone degli splendori e delle miserie rispettabili e non dei baluardi della psiche umana, compresa la frangetta di ora e dell'altra volta (la memoria, la nota biografica, l'immagine).


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

sapete quando inizia uomini e donne?


----------



## Sterminator (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quando inizia uomini e donne?


Nun lo faranno piu' per mancanza de soldi... e mo'?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Nun lo faranno piu' per mancanza de soldi... e mo'?....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


che ti ho fatto di male per essere tanto crudele?


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quando inizia uomini e donne?


me lo chiedevo aanch'io 
ma poi mi sono risposta 
tutto ha il suo tempo...


News: lunedì 16
Stermy mentiva...


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo aanch'io
> ma poi mi sono risposta
> tutto ha il suo tempo...


:mrgreen:



io invece ero qua che mi stavo dicendo...tra me e me medesima
domani è un altro giorno


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> me lo chiedevo aanch'io
> ma poi mi sono risposta
> *tutto ha il suo tempo*...


... ed una fine, vorrei sperare.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ed una fine, vorrei sperare.


finche la barca va lascila andare no!


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ed una fine, vorrei sperare.


non vorrei offenderti, ma se non hai le basi dovresti solo pensare a colmare le tue lacune.
hai mai fatto un'esterna?
ma che ne sai


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

.

quello che c'era scritto qua, adesso è ssu terra terra. mi hanno richiamato per ciò ed ho dovuto spostarla.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merda 
non si possono più condividere i vvideo 
da cellulare ...
questo si che mi f crollare il mondo in testa
e non so neanche se mai potrò farmene una ragione...
qualcuno mi aiuti e mi dica che c'è un modo di cui 
io non sono al corrente...
terribile!


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

pochi interventi ed anche un pò così, sempliciotti. pensavo che foste diversi e che parlaste di cose diverse, tipo i romanzi di ................, la fine dell'infinito cosmico ......................, l'economia mondiale in mano allo yen .................., energie rinnovabili ......................., i btp oggi come forma di inestimento............., l'influenza di Geoge Segal nell'arte ...................... ,  il morbo di .........................., non ultima LA PACE NEL MONDO.


che sconforto.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pochi interventi ed anche un pò così, sempliciotti. pensavo che foste diversi e che parlaste di cose diverse, tipo i romanzi di ................, la fine dell'infinito cosmico ......................, l'economia mondiale in mano allo yen .................., energie rinnovabili ......................., i btp oggi come forma di inestimento............., l'influenza di Geoge Segal nell'arte ...................... , il morbo di .........................., non ultima LA PACE NEL MONDO.
> 
> 
> che sconforto.


se vuoi posso farti una rivelazione. Ho scoperto infine chi si nasconde dietro al nick di JB. Più che altro è stata una illuminazione. Devo dirti che sono ancora sconvolta.


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Caro Lui

inventerei nuove teorie, per farti contento ...

 ... una ricetta naturale nontro i calli?

sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui
> 
> inventerei nuove teorie, per farti contento ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi posso farti una rivelazione. Ho scoperto infine chi si nasconde dietro al nick di JB. Più che altro è stata una illuminazione. Devo dirti che sono ancora sconvolta.


'azzo!!! è uno scoop. e dimmi dimmi. 




sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui
> 
> inventerei nuove teorie, per farti contento ...
> 
> ...


sarebbe bello ma poi, purtroppo, tornano.


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se vuoi posso farti una rivelazione. Ho scoperto infine chi si nasconde dietro al nick di JB. Più che altro è stata una illuminazione. Devo dirti che sono ancora sconvolta.



Ciao

illuminaci ... 

se ti va ... e se non ti fa male ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> :rotfl:


minerva non ti ho mai visto ridere così tanto: fai attenzione.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> illuminaci ...
> 
> ...



riceverà un premio importante, un riconoscimento, un nobel.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbri, hai gia subito violenza o minaccia? 
parla figlia santissima. che fai prima lanci la pietra e poi ti ritiri la mano?


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Settembre 2013)

Ogni tanto pernso che lo scopo finale di tutto quello che ho studiato, o spulciato, o racimolato, non sia la mia crescita personale in quanto tale, o la possibilità di svolgere il mio lavoro.

Ma sia rispondere a Fra.

"Mamma come si sono fatte le pietre?"
"Mamma perchè piove?"
"Mamma perchè danno i pezzetti del corpo umano in tante volte diverse invece che in una volta sola?"
(questa è da spiegare, detta così...  si riferisce alla pubblicazione "esplorando il corpo umano".. lei vorrebbe il modello... le ho spiegato che lo danno in pezzettini perchè così saremmo -non glielo compro- costretti a comprare tutti i volumetti, mentre se ce lo dessero intero compreremmo solo quello. E loro vogliono che li compriamo tutti, facendogli guadagnare molto. Al che Fra riflette e commenta... "però, sono astuti quei signori... )
"perchè in quel film fanno la vecchietta così cattiva?"
"perchè si sono et-et-es-titti- es-tin-ti i dinosauri?"

Ogni tanto mi sembra di rispondere a quiz...

"Un tronco"
"Laccio"
"un gruppo di persone religiose che pregano gesù e sua madre e in modo particolare pregano un certo S Francesco di Sales"
"perchè avere un pò di paura è anche divertente, per alcuni, come le giostre che vanno veloci"
"verde"
 Ho vinto qualche cosa? :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> Sbri, hai gia subito violenza o minaccia?
> parla figlia santissima. che fai prima lanci la pietra e poi ti ritiri la mano?


shhh...
quello che ho scoperto è riservatissimo.

Ti dico come ci sono arrivata:
cosa sappiamo di lui(non lui tu, lui)?

Le informazioni che ci ha dato sono:

E' pelato

Conosce nel dettaglio, misteriosamente, passato presente e futuro di ciascuno di noi

Tutte le fregn... ehm, le cose che dice sono VERE e INDISCUTIBILI, come lo sono appunto le verità rivelate da entità soprannaturali.

E la gente si rivolge a lui per chiedergli consiglio, TANTA GENTE.

All'improvviso ho capito, un lampo.


Non può essere altri che:

IL DIVINO OTELMA!


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni tanto pernso che lo scopo finale di tutto quello che ho studiato, o spulciato, o racimolato, non sia la mia crescita personale in quanto tale, o la possibilità di svolgere il mio lavoro.
> 
> Ma sia rispondere a Fra.
> 
> ...


in effetti prepararsi adeguatamente per le risposte dei figli è un bell'impegno e un'occasione di crescita.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

SBRICIOLATA: sei un mostro. hai una intelligenza unica. a diritto rientri tra i signori del DDD. brava.
chiamiamolo DIVINO allora.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, scrivete qui, tutto quello che vi pare così che io, e forse altri, possa leggere ed imparare, conoscere, comprendere.
> 
> 
> grazie da adesso, grazie di tutto.


Mi dispiace compà, hai perso ogni forma di rispetto e di credibilità, tutti ormai ti hanno squadrato su terra terra. 

Però!! io una chicca ma chicca chicca c'è l'ho! ho imparato qua  dentro un po di latino e una parolina, le dico? Ad Muzum, Ad Minchiam, e senti senti senti!!! Cerebrolesa!! nel tuo caso togli la A metti la O, finale.


----------



## Lui (11 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi dispiace compà, hai perso ogni forma di rispetto e di credibilità, tutti ormai ti hanno squadrato su terra terra.
> 
> Però!! io una chicca ma chicca chicca c'è l'ho! ho imparato qua dentro un po di latino e una parolina, le dico? Ad Muzum, Ad Minchiam, e senti senti senti!!! Cerebrolesa!! nel tuo caso togli la A metti la O, finale.


coglionazzo, tu ed io e altri mille come noi, qui non possiamo scrivere, ma solo leggere. ti senti acculturato? io no.


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni tanto pernso che lo scopo finale di tutto quello che ho studiato, o spulciato, o racimolato, non sia la mia crescita personale in quanto tale, o la possibilità di svolgere il mio lavoro.
> 
> Ma sia rispondere a Fra.
> 
> ...


Ok, sono serio nausicaa, quando si parla di figli bisogna esserlo d'avvero, e ti dirò cara, è molto difficile per me rispondergli, molto difficile riuscire a spiegargli nei termini giusti e adatti per la loro età, riuscire a immedesimarsi nel significato della spiegazione attraverso l'identificazione della loro età che, devi capire e devi proporti nella medesima maniera, o perlomeno provarci. Comunque cara nausica, sperando che tu abbia capito quello che io stesso ho scritto e non ho capito, la mia risposta a te e ai miei figli è nenti sacci e nenti vitti, ecchecchez va!


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> coglionazzo, tu ed io e altri mille come noi, qui non possiamo scrivere, ma solo leggere. ti senti acculturato? io no.


Lui, mi carino ...

acculturato non significa essere colti ... 

l'acculturato ... si trova in un processo per divenire colto ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> coglionazzo, tu ed io e altri mille come noi, qui non possiamo scrivere, ma solo leggere. ti senti acculturato? io no.


Amico mio, e permettiti di chiamarti amico, vorrei scriverti, no, non sono acculturato, assolutamente non sono acculturato. Ma, sai caro amico mio, col trascorrere degli anni e della vita, e di tutto quello che ho imparato e di tutto quello che, non ho imparato ed è molto di più di quello che ho imparato! sai che ti scrivo? Nella mia dimensione mi sento non acculturato, ma molto molto di più, perchè c'è la mia vita che mi ha insegnato, e c'è chi mi ha frequentato e mi frequenta ancora che potrebbe parlare di me, beninteso, non della mia non cultura ma di me! che è molto più importante della cultura fine a se stessa. Come dire? la cultura fine a se stessa me la potrei infilare direttamente in culo se questa non mi avesse portato a essere quello che per gli altri sono adesso. Sempre con rispetto alla cultura fine a se stessa. che già dire fine a se stessa è tutto un dire. 

Amen.


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> shhh...
> quello che ho scoperto è riservatissimo.
> 
> Ti dico come ci sono arrivata:
> ...


Prima di arrivare alla fine ho delirato per un attimo che tu volessi dire Silvio B. Che si cala in fondo tra i traditori, come il Presidente che si fa Operaio., ma sempre che detiene un qualche verbo elevato e una sua carica. Con gli elementi poteva pure starci. Però io da due giorni sto prendendo cortisone.


----------



## sienne (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare alla fine ho delirato per un attimo che tu volessi dire Silvio B. Che si cala in fondo tra i traditori, come il Presidente che si fa Operaio., ma sempre che detiene un qualche verbo elevato e una sua carica. Con gli elementi poteva pure starci. *Però io da due giorni sto prendendo cortisone.*


Ciao

posso chiederti come lo sopporti?

lo prendo da qualche settimana ... e ... mah ... 

solo se ti va ... puoi anche scrivere in MP

sienne


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare alla fine ho delirato per un attimo che tu volessi dire Silvio B. Che si cala in fondo tra i traditori, come il Presidente che si fa Operaio., ma sempre che detiene un qualche verbo elevato e una sua carica. Con gli elementi poteva pure starci. Però* io da due giorni sto prendendo cortisone*.


come mai?


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come mai?


Rischio allergia per gli antibiotici e per il gonfiore da punti sulla zampa.


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Rischio allergia per gli antibiotici e per il gonfiore da punti sulla zampa.


spero roba da poco,
in bocca al lupo


----------



## ilnikko (11 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ogni tanto pernso che lo scopo finale di tutto quello che ho studiato, o spulciato, o racimolato, non sia la mia crescita personale in quanto tale, o la possibilità di svolgere il mio lavoro.
> 
> Ma sia rispondere a Fra.
> 
> ...





edit: per la mia piccolina era "dinosalui"


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

mia figlia diceva raggi ultraviolenti





ilnikko ha detto:


> edit: per la mia piccolina era "dinosalui"


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero roba da poco,
> in bocca al lupo


Ma no, è fantastico! Ho tirato un calcio a una porta e ora mi posso permettere di stare tra cuscini di piume a chiedere al gatto di portarmi almeno il caffè!


----------



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2013)

ho letto qualcosa ma credevo scherzassi.chissà quanto stavi incazzata:unhappy:





Innominata ha detto:


> Ma no, è fantastico!* Ho tirato un calcio a una porta e* ora mi posso permettere di stare tra cuscini di piume a chiedere al gatto di portarmi almeno il caffè!


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare alla fine ho delirato per un attimo che tu volessi dire Silvio B. Che si cala in fondo tra i traditori, come il Presidente che si fa Operaio., ma sempre che detiene un qualche verbo elevato e una sua carica. Con gli elementi poteva pure starci. Però io da due giorni sto prendendo cortisone.


eh ma Silvio i capelli li ha. Cioè... li aveva, poi non li aveva, poi li ha riavuti, poi non li aveva più ma adesso li ha.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quando inizia uomini e donne?


aborro


----------



## Innominata (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho letto qualcosa ma credevo scherzassi.chissà quanto stavi incazzata:unhappy:


Sì, parecchio, ma ci sono voluti i punti per farmi capire che non ne valeva la pena. Ho una nuova consapevolezza ora, e un manciatone di post in più.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, scrivete qui, tutto quello che vi pare così che io, e forse altri, possa leggere ed imparare, conoscere, comprendere.
> 
> 
> grazie da adesso, grazie di tutto.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:Opportunista :carneval::carneval: però le tue prese per i fondelli mi garbano :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sapete quando inizia uomini e donne?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> pochi interventi ed anche un pò così, sempliciotti. pensavo che foste diversi e che parlaste di cose diverse, tipo i romanzi di ................, la fine dell'infinito cosmico ......................, l'economia mondiale in mano allo yen .................., energie rinnovabili ......................., i btp oggi come forma di inestimento............., l'influenza di Geoge Segal nell'arte ...................... ,  il morbo di .........................., non ultima LA PACE NEL MONDO.
> 
> 
> che sconforto.


Ho il mal di testa  sei ferrato sulle emicranie a grappolo?


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2013)

ad agosto è uscito l'obbligo dell'APE che sostituisce l'ACE, ma le direttive per compilarlo saranno emanate a gennaio 2014...forse:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> shhh...
> quello che ho scoperto è riservatissimo.
> 
> Ti dico come ci sono arrivata:
> ...


Essù, ma che è tutta sta rosicatio manifesta? Vabbè. Chiamatemi Divino. E datemi del Voi. No problemo.


----------



## Fantastica (11 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ecco, scrivete qui, tutto quello che vi pare così che io, e forse altri, possa leggere ed imparare, conoscere, comprendere.
> 
> 
> grazie da adesso, grazie di tutto.


In non sono acculturata, ma la grammatica italiana la conosco. Piccolo manuale di ortografia ad uso degli utenti

_do_ e non _dò_ dal verbo "dare"
_dà_ e non _da_ dal verbo "dare"

_fa_ nel senso di "egli fa" ma _fa'_, con l'apostrofo nel senso di imperativo

_va _nel senso di "egli va", ma _va'_, se è un ordine

a questo proposito, correttamente si scrive _va' a 'ffa 'n culo_, laddove l'apostrofo segna che ci starebbe una lettera che non c'è, perché si può levare senza che cambi il significato.

_in fondo_ e non _infondo_, come scrive Oscuro (e anche Rabarbaro:condom

_aut-aut_ e non _out out_, perché non è che se uno ti dà l'aut-aut ti dice che vuole mandarti fuori, ma che devi scegliere _o..o_, senza scampo

per ora questo, va'...


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2013)

Le uova, comunque siano cucinate, non si tagliano mai con il coltello, ma con la sola forchetta.

:sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In non sono acculturata, ma la grammatica italiana la conosco. Piccolo manuale di ortografia ad uso degli utenti
> 
> _do_ e non _dò_ dal verbo "dare"
> _dà_ e non _da_ dal verbo "dare"
> ...


dove accenti diatriba?


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Caro Lui

Il giorno arriverà che tu ti chiederai, ma lei ... è la donna giusta? 

Una storia cinese ... te lo farà capire ... vale anche per le donne ... 


_Lontano da qui, nel paese di Cian-Su-Lì, viveva una bellissima fanciulla, con il nome Ai-Me-Ny.
Aveva una pelle molto morbida ... come i petali d'un fiore e amava posare i suoi piedini nudi sulle erbe tenere. 
Durante una notte, che passeggiava proprio così ... posò il suo piedino su qualcosa, che la fece urlare di dolore. 
Ai-Me-Ny si curvò verso giù per cercare la causa di quel dolore. Oh, era una lumaca. La prese delicatamente
e la portò a casa sua. Lì la posò sulla stuoia verde. La lumaca si sentì molto a suo agio e mise fuori due 
cornetti timidi. Poi due altri e poi due altri ancora. Alla fine, spuntò un settimo cornetto, ma questo era d'oro. 
Ai-Me-Ny comprese subito, che si trattava di una lumaca fatata e con un sorriso le domandò:
- Lumachina Sette Corna, mi sai dire se La-Yu mi è fedele?
Sette Corna non si mosse, ma il cornetto d'oro si spense e si ritirò piano piano. Poi, strisciando,
s'avvicino alla bella fanciulla e vicino a lei si adagiò. Sette Corna era tiepida, ma senza bava. Così parlò:
- La Yu, ti tradisce. 
- Ohimè, ohimè ... - gemette Ai-My-Ny.
- Non piangere - consigliò la bella lumachina, e proseguì
- Accoglilo nella tua casa, ma non gli concedere più che la punta delle tue dita. Dopo sette lune egli ti dirà
  che il momento delle nozze è giunto. Tu, allora, gli chiederai: "Portami un raggio di luna. Ti sposerò". 
__La-Yu non lo vedrei più per qualche giorno. E quando tornerà gli domanderei dov'è stato. Ti risponderà:
"Ho cercato il raggio di luna. Ma nessun raggio era tanto bello da essere degno di te". Ti dirà una menzogna. 
Perché sapendo che il raggio di luna è inafferrabile, non l'avrà mai cercato. Ma durante quelle notti d'assenza
ti avrà tradita. Così, lo conoscerai fedifrago e bugiardo. Allora chiederai: "Portami un serpente a sonagli: vivo".
Per altri notti lui non si farà vedere e quando tornerà e ti dirà: "Il serpente l'ho trovato, ma, l'ho stretto
troppo forte perché non volevo che mi sfuggisse e così l'ho ucciso". Non l'avrà nemmeno cercato, proprio
per paura. E così tu saprai, quanto è fedifrago, bugiardo e vile. La terza volta tu gli chiederai: "Portami le 
belle gemme della tua ava". Verrà poi a te, mia bella fanciulla, carico di gioielli. E così saprei, che quell'uomo
poteva essere solamente ladro. 
_

_Poi, a questo punto Sette Corna tacque. Ai-Me-Ny si rattristi e esclamò:
-Ma io l'amo, l'amo tanto.
La lumachina chiese: 
- "L'ami fino a soffrire?". 
- "Si". 
- Allora non chiedergli né il raggio di luna, né il serpente vivo. Sono delle prove inutili. 
  Chiedigli solo ciò che ti può portare: gioielli dell'ava. 

Dopo queste ultime parole ... Sette Corna sparì. 


_ ... noi, la facciamo troppo complicata. 

sienne


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> _in fondo_ e non _infondo_, come scrive Oscuro (e anche Rabarbaro:condom


No, dài Prof, non mi può togliere un punto al tema sulla figura di Renzo nei Promessi Sposi se fosse stato un lenone che ho svolto nell'ultimo compito in classe solo per questo!
Cioè, primo, potrebbe anche essere una licenza poetica e, secondo, è la prima persona dell'indicativo presente del verbo infondere!
Cosa vuol dire che o è l'una o è l'altra cosa?
Ma Prof., ma quando bruciavate il reggiseno in piazza e lo fotografate coll'Iphone a gettoni, ma non urlavate "Fantàsia al pòtere!"?
E che significa che tanto non avrebbe senso come verbo?
Cioè, Prof., ma le sembra che il resto che scrivo ne abbia molto di senso invece?
No, no, no! Perchè sta mettendo l'accendino sotto al mio tema?!
Noooo!


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:Opportunista :carneval::carneval: però le tue prese per i fondelli mi garbano :smile:


ma di quale prese per i fondelli? ti sembro il tipo? assolutamente.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui
> 
> _etc etc etc
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio per la bella lettura e anche per il tuo interessamente al mio privato. 

grazie.


mi domando: ma li da te, il sole sorge prima?


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Bè*

Nella vita meglio un culo gelato che un gelato ar culo.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In non sono acculturata, *ma la grammatica italiana la conosco*. Piccolo manuale di ortografia ad uso degli utenti
> 
> _do_ e non _dò_ dal verbo "dare"
> _dà_ e non _da_ dal verbo "dare"
> ...


"zia" e "zio" di solito vanno senza doppia z.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> dove accenti diatriba?


Sulla seconda i e l'accendiamo..(quanto me piaceno li quizzzz....)....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per la bella lettura e anche per il tuo interessamente al mio privato.
> 
> grazie.
> 
> ...



Caro Lui 

e chi lo sa, se invece non è qualcuno che mi ruba il sogno  ...  ...

sienne


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Fantastica*

Ti esplicito ancora una volta un concetto.IO NON SONO UNO DI VOI,io scrivo qui per mio diletto e vi illumino le giornate,va da se che mi permetto di scrivere quello che mi pare,come mi pare,e se qualcosa non vi piace giratevi dall'altra parte, restate nel vostro torpore.IO scrivo "in fondo"come ritengo opportuno,le mie son licenze poetiche e a nessuno permetto di venirmi a disarcionare i coglioni sul mio modus scrivendi.Detto fra noi ,come proprietà di linguaggio mi dovete solo che da baciare voluttuosamente il culo,sono stato chiaro?


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "zia" e "zio" di solito vanno senza doppia z.


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti esplicito ancora una volta un concetto.*IO NON SONO UNO DI VOI*,io scrivo qui per mio diletto e vi illumino le giornate,va da se che mi permetto di scrivere quello che mi pare,come mi pare,e se qualcosa non vi piace giratevi dall'altra parte, restate nel vostro torpore.IO scrivo "in fondo"come ritengo opportuno,le mie son licenze poetiche e a nessuno permetto di venirmi a disarcionare i coglioni sul mio modus scrivendi.Detto fra noi ,come proprietà di linguaggio mi dovete solo che da baciare voluttuosamente il culo,sono stato chiaro?


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Caro Lui
> 
> e chi lo sa, se invece non è qualcuno che mi ruba il *sonno *...  ...
> 
> sienne


mi fai arrossire ..................


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> View attachment 7445


Inchinati, plebeo. Grande lode al MAESTRO (che poi saremmo noi).


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


>


Vedo che hai capito al volo!Ottimo!


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mi fai arrossire ..................


Caro Lui

vi è ancora tutto da scoprire ... 

ma grazie. in tedesco si usa dire "sogni" ... 
ok anche oggi, mi sono acculturata ... 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

ma voi siete fuori...marco bellelli non va nemmeno nominato.
qui a genova fanno mille scongiuri se uno lo fa ingenuamente


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma voi siete fuori...marco bellelli non va nemmeno nominato.
> *qui a genova fanno mille scongiuri se uno lo fa ingenuamente*


Come hai appena fatto tu? Ed io che l'ho anche letto? Che me capita? E' tipo il video di The Ring?


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Come hai appena fatto tu? Ed io che l'ho anche letto? Che me capita? E' tipo il video di The Ring?


esatto. che c'entro io?


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> esatto. che c'entro io?


Che M**** B****** non va nemmeno nominato, avendolo appena fatto. Buongiorno. Mi faresti un caffè? Il solito lungo e senza zucchero. Grazie.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Inchinati, plebeo. Grande lode al MAESTRO (che poi saremmo noi).


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

non conosco il personaggio ... 

perché scongiuri? porta sfortuna quel tizio?

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

troppo piccolo? Tanto non so come farlo più grande, quindi pazienza.


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> View attachment 7447
> 
> troppo piccolo? Tanto non so come farlo più grande, quindi pazienza.


Ciao bella,

mi piace ... l'ingrandisco e me lo stampo. 
lo metto in bagno ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bella,
> 
> mi piace ... l'ingrandisco e me lo stampo.
> lo metto in bagno ...
> ...


Va bene che l'italiano possa far cagare, ma insomma.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao bella,
> 
> mi piace ... l'ingrandisco e me lo stampo.
> lo metto in bagno ...
> ...



non dissuaderei mai nessuno dal migliorarsi,ma credimi che ne hai meno bisogno tu di tanti altri :smile:


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> View attachment 7448


Ciao 

su quale sito, trovo questi "poster"?

sono pure belli ... cioè, colorati. 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che M**** B****** non va nemmeno nominato, avendolo appena fatto. Buongiorno. Mi faresti un caffè? Il solito lungo e senza zucchero. Grazie.


ma io mica credo a queste cazzate


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene che l'italiano possa far cagare, ma insomma.


:rotfl: ... sry ... ho due bagni, uno per lavarsi ... e lì lo metterei ... 
mentre, mi spalmo la crema ... 
ma mo, che mi fai pensare ... potrei metterne uno anche nell'altro ... 
danke ...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su quale sito, trovo questi "poster"?
> 
> ...



Dovrebbe essere su Facebook, me lo avevano passato una volta all'epoca -ora non lo uso più- e ricordandomelo ho cercato "impara l'italiano o fottiti" su google immagini...


----------



## sienne (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere su Facebook, me lo avevano passato una volta all'epoca -ora non lo uso più- e ricordandomelo ho cercato *"impara l'italiano o fottiti*" su google immagini...


Ciao

:rotfl: ... perfetto! grazie ... :up:

FB ... non sono iscritta. E non ci penso neanche ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma voi siete fuori...marco bellelli non va nemmeno nominato.
> qui a genova fanno mille scongiuri se uno lo fa ingenuamente


Beh, ma è una persona di un'intelligenza e una cultura fuori dal comune. Interpreta Otelma perchè di qualcosa si deve pur campare.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere su Facebook, me lo avevano passato una volta all'epoca -ora non lo uso più- e ricordandomelo ho cercato "impara l'italiano o fottiti" su google immagini...


è nel blog di quib, mi pare


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Beh, ma è una persona di un'intelligenza e una cultura fuori dal comune. Interpreta Otelma perchè di qualcosa si deve pur campare.


:sbatti:


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Beh, ma è una persona di un'intelligenza e una cultura fuori dal comune. Interpreta Otelma perchè di qualcosa si deve pur campare.


forse cultura sì, anche se non credo abbia tutte le lauree dichiarate.intelligenza esagerata non direi; 
che poi il personaggio frutti è lapalissiano


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Io mi ero iscritta qui www.adottaunaparola.ladante.it , anche se poi non ho potuto onorare fino in fondo l'impegno, con cui assicuravi che ti saresti occupata di tutelare e diffondere l'uso delle parole adottate in modo da non determinarne l'estinzione. Specialmente con una, secondo me molto carina, nella pratica ho incontrato difficoltà.


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io mi ero iscritta qui www.adottaunaparola.ladante.it , anche se poi non ho potuto onorare fino in fondo l'impegno, con cui assicuravi che ti saresti occupata di tutelare e diffondere l'uso delle parole adottate in modo da non determinarne l'estinzione. Specialmente con una, secondo me molto carina, nella pratica ho incontrato difficoltà.


con chi parli, inno?
la porta si è ripresa dalla botta?


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> con chi parli, inno?
> la porta si è ripresa dalla botta?


Dall'alto di cotanti cuscini parlo ovviamente alla folla (a zampa alzata). La porta sta benissimo, grazie. Apprezza il suo nuovo look senza vetro, vorrebbe ornarsi in sostituzione giusto di una tendina ricamata, ci sto pensando (conviene tenerne conto).


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Dall'alto di cotanti cuscini* parlo ovviamente alla folla* (a zampa alzata). La porta sta benissimo, grazie. Apprezza il suo nuovo look senza vetro, vorrebbe ornarsi in sostituzione giusto di una tendina ricamata, ci sto pensando (conviene tenerne conto).


che sciocca sono:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Io mi ero iscritta qui www.adottaunaparola.ladante.it , anche se poi non ho potuto onorare fino in fondo l'impegno, con cui assicuravi che ti saresti occupata di tutelare e diffondere l'uso delle parole adottate in modo da non determinarne l'estinzione. Specialmente con una, secondo me molto carina, nella pratica ho incontrato difficoltà.


non riesco ad aprire il link Inno, ero curiosa...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Sulla seconda i e l'accendiamo..(quanto me piaceno li quizzzz....)....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sbagliato, si accenta sulla prima a.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (12 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :sbatti:


E' vero, invece! Ormai ha interiorizzato il personaggio e non ne esce più.
Ma ha unicamente la colpa (grave) di aver scelto di interpretare un personaggio ridicolo. Potenzialmente non è meno intelligente di tanti professoroni che girano in tv e che godono della stima del popolo.

Tra l'altro, a breve, per Sua intercessione, il pisello mi crescerà di 4 cm. Mi ha anche assicurato che arriverà la fattura degli 8.000 euro in contanti che gli ho corrisposto per questa grazia.


----------



## Lui (12 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, a breve, per Sua intercessione, *il pisello mi crescerà di 4 cm*. Mi ha anche assicurato che arriverà la fattura degli 8.000 euro in contanti che gli ho corrisposto per questa grazia.


che notizia!  aspè, chiamo Ultimo.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ma*



PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' vero, invece! Ormai ha interiorizzato il personaggio e non ne esce più.
> Ma ha unicamente la colpa (grave) di aver scelto di interpretare un personaggio ridicolo. Potenzialmente non è meno intelligente di tanti professoroni che girano in tv e che godono della stima del popolo.
> 
> Tra l'altro, a breve, per Sua intercessione, il pisello mi crescerà di 4 cm. Mi ha anche assicurato che arriverà la fattura degli 8.000 euro in contanti che gli ho corrisposto per questa grazia.


8.000 euro per arrivare a 6 cm?non stavi meglio con 2 cm,e 8.000 euri nella tasca?


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> non riesco ad aprire il link Inno, ero curiosa...


Digita direttamente con Google adotta una parola. Io ho adottato "ubbìa" e "calzabraghe", e ogni tanto arrivano per mail le garbate ispezioni: stai tutelando? Stai diffondendo?, ecc.ecc


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Digita direttamente con Google adotta una parola. Io ho adottato "ubbìa" e "calzabraghe", e ogni tanto arrivano per mail le garbate ispezioni: stai tutelando? Stai diffondendo?, ecc.ecc



Sto spulciano.

Sono felice di constatare che tra le prima 24 ne uso abitualmente almeno 10, altre 5 le uso talvolta, e le altre almeno so cosa significano :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Dall'alto di cotanti cuscini parlo ovviamente alla folla (a zampa alzata). La porta sta benissimo, grazie. *Apprezza il suo nuovo look senza vetro*, vorrebbe ornarsi in sostituzione giusto di una tendina ricamata, ci sto pensando (conviene tenerne conto).


ma hai pure rotto il vetro? Allora ti è andata bene! Senti... ci sono in giro morbidi pouf che si possono prendere a calci senza brutte conseguenze... vuoi che ti linki qualcosa?


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

PresidentlLBJ ha detto:


> E' vero, invece! Ormai ha interiorizzato il personaggio e non ne esce più.
> Ma ha unicamente la colpa (grave) di aver scelto di interpretare un personaggio ridicolo. Potenzialmente non è meno intelligente di tanti professoroni che girano in tv e che godono della stima del popolo.
> 
> Tra l'altro, a breve, per Sua intercessione, il pisello mi crescerà di 4 cm. Mi ha anche assicurato che arriverà la fattura degli 8.000 euro in contanti che gli ho corrisposto per questa grazia.





Lui ha detto:


> che notizia!  aspè, chiamo Ultimo.



Signore, quando vi broccolano rileggetevi questo. Dopo però non avete più scusante alcuna, per lamentarvi degli uomini.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma hai pure rotto il vetro? Allora ti è andata bene! Senti... ci sono in giro morbidi pouf che si possono prendere a calci senza brutte conseguenze... vuoi che ti linki qualcosa?


Ti sei persa delle chicche però, tipo stermy che si proponeva come falegname per aggiustare lo stipite della porta.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 8.000 euro per arrivare a 6 cm?non stavi meglio con 2 cm,e 8.000 euri nella tasca?


Anatema!! non nella tasca!!


----------



## Simy (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> 8.000 euro per arrivare a 6 cm?non stavi meglio con 2 cm,e 8.000 euri nella tasca?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*SImy*



Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Modestamente.


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sei persa delle chicche però, tipo stermy che si proponeva come falegname per aggiustare lo stipite della porta.


Ma è uno bravo almeno? Ahahahahah:sonar::sonar::sonar:!!!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma è uno bravo almeno? Ahahahahah:sonar::sonar::sonar:!!!!!!


Non lo so, so che è di Malano oriundo de bolzano, questo si, questo lo so. :smile:

La colazione te la portano sempre? :smile:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma è uno bravo almeno? Ahahahahah:sonar::sonar::sonar:!!!!!!


Er mejo...pensa che riparo rubinetti, senza toccalli...l'ipnotizzo...

ma che ne sai....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ti sei persa delle chicche però, tipo stermy che si proponeva come falegname per aggiustare lo stipite della porta.


ero di fretta, avevo capito che con il calcio alla porta, avesse danneggiato la battuta. Il vetro è pericoloso.


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ero di fretta, avevo capito che con il calcio alla porta, avesse danneggiato la battuta. Il vetro è pericoloso.


Ho letto tutto, se non scherzava e non credo, si è fatta davvero molto male, non lo stipite ma lei. 

Si il vetro è pericoloso, molto pericoloso, infatti a casa mia ci sono dei vetri speciali alle porte.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto, se non scherzava e non credo, si è fatta davvero molto male, non lo stipite ma lei.
> 
> Si il vetro è pericoloso, molto pericoloso, infatti a casa mia ci sono dei vetri speciali alle porte.


Inno... che combini. Tra l'altro, persa nella tua favolosa capacità di fare ironia su tutto... non avevo capito ti fossi fatta davvero male.
Guarisci presto.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Inno... che combini. Tra l'altro, persa nella tua favolosa capacità di fare ironia su tutto... non avevo capito ti fossi fatta davvero male.
> Guarisci presto.


Poi c'ha pure er gatto scansafatiche e paraculo...

na' tragggedia...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*a ster*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Poi c'ha pure er gatto scansafatiche e paraculo...
> 
> na' tragggedia...


A stè ma l'amici tua che hanno deciso da fà con il berlusca?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> A stè ma l'amici tua che hanno deciso da fà con il berlusca?


Ma l'amici de chi, ao'...bada a come parli ,sa'?...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma l'amici de chi, ao'...bada a come parli ,sa'?...


Vabbè dai l'amici tua der pd.........!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai l'amici tua der pd.........!


ma ho capito, percio' te dico che nun so' amici mia...quella fogna de partito non e' mai stata casa mia...tze'...


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*SI*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma ho capito, percio' te dico che nun so' amici mia...quella fogna de partito non e' mai stata casa mia...tze'...


Compagno quelli se stanno per accordà......!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Compagno quelli se stanno per accordà......!


se stanno?...se so'...ma da mo'...


----------



## Minerva (12 Settembre 2013)

l'hai più chiamato cruciani?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Poi c'ha pure er gatto scansafatiche e paraculo...
> 
> na' tragggedia...


mai goduto di un stermi,qdi di parla di gatti,mi fischia un'orecchio,....mica alludi eh???

compagno...se Letta salta il paese fa figura di m.....con il mondo intero,la borsa -7....etc etc...
speriamo si accordino...


----------



## Ultimo (12 Settembre 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *mai goduto di un stermi,qdi di parla di gatt*i,mi fischia un'orecchio,....mica alludi eh???
> 
> compagno...se Letta salta il paese fa figura di m.....con il mondo intero,la borsa -7....etc etc...
> speriamo si accordino...


Pari africano! sarà per questo che ti ho capito? :singleeye:


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Inno... che combini. Tra l'altro, persa nella tua favolosa capacità di fare ironia su tutto... non avevo capito ti fossi fatta davvero male.
> Guarisci presto.


Mai sentita cosi stupida, neanche so come ho fatto, pensavo di scherzare e invece devo aver beccato un punto della porta tipo karate. im ps mi hanno anche detto di non fare antitetanica, ora pero:' ho superstrizza


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> "zia" e "zio" di solito vanno senza doppia z.


Ecco l'esempio del detto "lo sciocco, quando gli indicano la luna, guarda il dito":mrgreen:

(Era un orrendo errore di battitura di cui mi sono ampiamente emendata cospargendomi il capo dinanzi alla divina Leda. Questo basta.)


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ecco l'esempio del detto "lo sciocco, quando gli indicano la luna, guarda il dito":mrgreen:
> 
> (Era un orrendo errore di battitura di cui mi sono ampiamente emendata cospargendomi il capo dinanzi alla divina Leda. *Questo basta*.)


Pensi tu.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti esplicito ancora una volta un concetto.IO NON SONO UNO DI VOI,io scrivo qui per mio diletto e vi illumino le giornate,va da se che mi permetto di scrivere quello che mi pare,come mi pare,e se qualcosa non vi piace giratevi dall'altra parte, restate nel vostro torpore.IO scrivo "in fondo"come ritengo opportuno,le mie son licenze poetiche e a nessuno permetto di venirmi a disarcionare i coglioni sul mio modus scrivendi.Detto fra noi ,come proprietà di linguaggio mi dovete solo che da baciare voluttuosamente il culo,sono stato chiaro?


Nemmeno io sono uno di voi, nessuno è uno di voi. Io non disarciono i tuoi coglioni, che so venerandi, ma infondo grammatica a Lui che domanda e _in fondo_ l'hai pure imparato! Quindi, non appendere i tuoi venerandi coglioni a queste insulse _diatrìbe_.


----------



## oscuro (12 Settembre 2013)

*Ok*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono uno di voi, nessuno è uno di voi. Io non disarciono i tuoi coglioni, che so venerandi, ma infondo grammatica a Lui che domanda e _in fondo_ l'hai pure imparato! Quindi, non appendere i tuoi venerandi coglioni a queste insulse _diatrìbe_.


Vedo che hai capito,adesso ci siamo.:up:


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'hai più chiamato cruciani?


Chi chiama Cruciani????


----------



## Fantastica (12 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> No, dài Prof, non mi può togliere un punto al tema sulla figura di Renzo nei Promessi Sposi se fosse stato un lenone che ho svolto nell'ultimo compito in classe solo per questo!
> Cioè, primo, potrebbe anche essere una licenza poetica e, secondo, è la prima persona dell'indicativo presente del verbo infondere!
> Cosa vuol dire che o è l'una o è l'altra cosa?
> Ma Prof., ma quando bruciavate il reggiseno in piazza e lo fotografate coll'Iphone a gettoni, ma non urlavate "Fantàsia al pòtere!"?
> ...


Macché :bacissimo:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (12 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Nemmeno io sono uno di voi, nessuno è uno di voi. Io non disarciono i tuoi coglioni, che so venerandi, ma infondo grammatica a Lui che domanda e _in fondo_ l'hai pure imparato! Quindi, non appendere i tuoi venerandi coglioni a queste insulse _diatrìbe_.


DiÀtribe.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Mai sentita cosi stupida, neanche so come ho fatto, pensavo di scherzare e invece devo aver beccato un punto della porta tipo karate. im ps mi hanno anche detto di non fare antitetanica, ora pero:' ho superstrizza


Apprendo or ora con tristezza della gamba ramata, del ninfeo di cuscini, del gatto servile e del timore per il clostridium...
Una prece!


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Apprendo or ora con tristezza della gamba ramata, del ninfeo di cuscini, del gatto servile e del timore per il clostridium...
> Una prece!


Intanto ho ripassato la materia ircina,  mica perdo tempo a chiedere due volte il pranzo sul divano...


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Intanto ho ripassato la materia ircina, mica perdo tempo a chiedere due volte il pranzo sul divano...



Cioè, dopo avere letto tutto una volta ed essere sopravvissuta, hai deciso di sfidare ancora la sorte?

So che l'apparenza inganna, ma non sono caramelle alla liquirizia...


----------



## Innominata (12 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Cioè, dopo avere letto tutto una volta ed essere sopravvissuta, hai deciso di sfidare ancora la sorte?
> 
> So che l'apparenza inganna, ma non sono caramelle alla liquirizia...


È infatti, avevo bisogno di ben altro nutricamento! 
Nutricamento e' bello e sostanzioso, stava scritto da qualche parte.


----------



## Rabarbaro (12 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> È infatti, avevo bisogno di ben altro nutricamento!
> Nutricamento e' bello e sostanzioso, stava scritto da qualche parte.


Il tuo manducare largheggiante e nozzeresco che ne pensier mi fingo mi fa lappoleggiare l'occhio e garofanare il fiuto...


----------



## Leda (12 Settembre 2013)

ProstRatevi.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Settembre 2013)

Cammino fra le foglie.
Respiro muffe e voglie.


----------



## Lui (16 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Cammino fra le foglie.
> Respiro muffe e voglie.


vai a funghi la notte? con il lume ed il cestino? attento quando ti chini a raccogliere il frutto: occhio sempre alle spalle.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Settembre 2013)

Sono di parte, lo so, ma come mi piace leggere il mio compare prendervi per il culo, prostatevi! la erre non serve, basta chinarsi, e voi con Lui, lo fate. :rotfl:

Cumpà eh si mi piaci e ti capisciu, sarà picchì... ni unci a nostra tierra? sarà.. boh sacciu sulu ca ci godo. Zittuti e acqua mmucca, ca già parravu assai iu.


----------



## lunaiena (16 Settembre 2013)

Tito.. tu m'hai ritinto il tetto
ma non t'intendi tanto di tetti ritinti


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Tito.. tu m'hai ritinto il tetto
> ma non t'intendi tanto di tetti ritinti


a chi porta porta aperta, a chi non porta porta aperta non importa


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Rapu u stipu e pigghiu u spicchiu, chiu u stipu e posu u spicchiu.


Mi hai lasciato il secchio d'avanti la porta: da tradurre in siciliano

messo con la coppola stai bene: come sopra.


----------



## Lui (17 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Rapu u stipu e pigghiu u spicchiu, chiu u stipu e posu u spicchiu.
> 
> 
> *Mi hai lasciato il secchio d'avanti la porta: da tradurre in siciliano
> ...


ma cosa vuoi dire?


----------



## sienne (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi dire?


Ciao

alla fine, non conosce neanche lui stesso ... l'ultimese. 

si genere di volta in volta ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (17 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi dire?


Milassucatu ravanti a porta!

misuchiacoppula stai buonu!


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2013)

Ho avuto un picco di odio per Peppa Pig.
Avevo passato la giornata a preparare trasloco, da sola. Ero esausta. Sfinita.
Fra guarda Peppa, la puntata dove fanno un pupazzo di neve.
Gli mettono cappello sciarpa e guanti.

Guardo Fra... no, no... vedo la familiare ed amatissima rughetta che le viene in mezzo agli occhi quando ha qualcosa che le frulla in testa... no amore mio ti prego non oggi non ce la faccio...

"Mamma, ma perchè il pupazzo non si scioglie quando gli mettono cappello sciarpa e guanti che tengono caldo?"

Sigh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Settembre 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho avuto un picco di odio per Peppa Pig.
> Avevo passato la giornata a preparare trasloco, da sola. Ero esausta. Sfinita.
> Fra guarda Peppa, la puntata dove fanno un pupazzo di neve.
> Gli mettono cappello sciarpa e guanti.
> ...


si comincia a parlare di fisica, finalmente! Mandamela che le faccio un paio di modelli della diffusione del calore.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> si comincia a parlare di fisica, finalmente! Mandamela che le faccio un paio di modelli della diffusione del calore.



Grazie, ma alla fine mi sono rimboccata le maniche e ho spolverato Fisica I. 
L'avevo appena messo nello scatolone diamine!


----------



## Leda (18 Settembre 2013)

Oggi mi sono acculturata grazie a LUI. :umile:




> *Avere la liscìa*
> 
> Avere modi e fattezze scherzose e irriverenti, con atteggiamenti stravaganti, in pubblico (solitamente con amici)
> Esempio:
> ...


----------



## Hellseven (22 Ottobre 2013)




----------

